# Garlic



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

For sale or barter.
6 varieties, 5 hardneck type, 1 softneck type
More information here: http://tinyurl.com/qccrorq
Grown in Wisconsin
$14/lb plus shipping or cash on pick up
$2 discount/lb at 8 lbs.
$4 discount/lb at 14 lbs.
German Mountain
German Red
Kuty
Martin's <3lbs left
Oregon Blue <3lbs left
Russian Red <3lbs left
(in the order shown top left to right, down left to right, bottom left to right)


----------



## farmmaid (Jan 13, 2003)

I would like a pound of Martin's. What do you want for a trade?


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

Something easy to ship, 1 oz silver dimes, beef sheep goat jerky, 2 pts different jams, dried or hard cheese, honey, homemade caramels (Hubs likes those), wool socks (men's shoe size 8), wool/cotton socks (women's shoe size 9)........more? What do you have to offer?

I read through a year of your postings to see what you do on your homestead and that is all I could think of. You probably have a better idea what you could offer. PM me if you like.


----------



## luvrulz (Feb 3, 2005)

How much of the Oregon blue left? Would prefer softneck!


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

Luvrulz, only 2 lbs left today. I had another order 2 days ago with Oregon Blue from HT. Thanks!


----------



## luvrulz (Feb 3, 2005)

Thx feather, how many cloves would that be? And it's $14 a lb?


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

There are on average 14 bulbs to a lb of Oregon Blue.
There are an average of 7 cloves per bulb.
An average of 98 cloves/lb.

$14/lb plus actual shipping. Flat rate priority small box for one pound: $5.80 (I guess it went up to $5.95 but I haven't changed it on the website yet.)


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2014)

Feather In The Breeze said:


> Flat rate priority small box for one pound: $5.80 (I guess it went up to $5.95 but I haven't changed it on the website yet.)



Yes. It has. And PayPal has tacked on a fee, an additional $.50...


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

Hey Traci, thanks for the heads up.
I just updated the website for the postal fees for flat rate shipping.
I think Luvrulz and I may have worked out a barter instead and I'm thrilled.


----------



## freegal (Mar 4, 2005)

I am very happy with my order from Feather. It is very nice garlic. It was nicely packed and labeled and was shipped promptly.

Thanks so much!


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

freegal said:


> I am very happy with my order from Feather. It is very nice garlic. It was nicely packed and labeled and was shipped promptly.
> 
> Thanks so much!


Thank YOU! Awwwww shucks.


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

Luvrulz, The caramels you sent, arrived today. They are delicious and we love them. They have a lovely buttery flavor and the texture is so smooth. Thank you so much! :kiss:


----------



## luvrulz (Feb 3, 2005)

Great!!! They got a 3rd place ribbon @ the state fair in 2011 and are tasty! Love them wrapped around a pretzel rod and dipped in chocolate!! Enjoy and thanks for the trade!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Never mind, I just saw this thread is from October.


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

Woodpecker said:


> Do you still have any of Martin's bulbs left? If so I'd like them.


I have about a pound left if you are interested. (and some small ones too) PM me if you want to barter or to buy them, or use the website email address if you like. Thanks!


----------

